# Nothing more expensive than free dogs



## bee_pipes (Dec 4, 2007)

We have two dogs. They have been trained not to molest the poultry and it is not unusual to see one of them napping in the yard, surrounded by poultry scratching and pecking. It took a little work and a few close calls, but they are completely trustworthy now. Well, that all changed. We were driving to town one morning and saw two pups scurry out of the way of the car. We live in the country, and people seem to think it's okay to dump animals out here. I don't know what they're thinking - giving the animals their freedom, returning them to the wild, supplementing the food chain - it's just plain irresponsible, no matter how you rationalize it. You have to harden up to some extent. You can't take them all home or you'll wind up as one of those crazy old timers you see on the news from time to time - being hauled out of the house on a stretcher while animal control goes in to round up hundreds of malnourished cats and dogs... I go out of my way not to make an abandoned animal's circumstances any worse, and carry a small bag of dog food in the car for impromptu feedings. Breaks your heart to see some of these poor animals....

Well, somehting about these pitiful pups really got to me. They were at death's door, doubt they would have survived another night.









So, I'm a sucker. Kept telling myself we would take them and find them a home. We took them to the vet to get looked at - they got wormed and we picked up puppy food. A month later they got neutered and spayed. They are too small to run the property with the older dogs, so we built a fence to pen them outside during the day when we couldn't watch them. I figure these free dogs have cost us somewhere in the neighborhood of $800, counting the fence and vet bills only. They are now fat and sassy, getting into their own routine. The vet said they looked like mountain cur, which I thought was tennessean for "heinz 57", but it turns out that's a breed. They must have each pooped out a pint of worms from the wormer.









They have not been trained with poultry yet. They are fine, so long as somebody is with them, but cannot be trusted alone with the birds. We have one pair of royal palm turkeys for breeding next year. This was our first year with turkeys - we got 4, lost one to a predator and put the other in the freezer. Well, the hen flew into the new pen we made for the dogs and by the time I noticed they had mauled her. She was plucked and pretty well chewed. We doused her with peroxide and put her in a hootch by herself to recover. She lived throught the first night, so prospects were pretty good for a full recovery. Then yesterday the tom flew in. I caught that faster, but he lost some feathers. All the bleeding was from where primary flight feathers and tail feathers had been pulled. In both instances we have used the situation as a training opportunity and someday we'll be satisfied they can be trusted, but not today.

Regards,
Pat


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how cute!!! there is now way I could have passed them and not helped. but boy they certainly are not inexpensive!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh My I could not have resisted them either!! They are so cute and cuddly looking. Most all of our animals have been the "free" variety and I have line item in the budget every month entitled "Vet" I think she has a vacation home somewhere that we have paid for!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope they haven't got the wrong idea about those turkeys because they really are adorable pups and they really need your good home. 
It does break the heart to see animals you know are going to be run over or killed by something because they are not cared for- you were very good to take these pups in. I hope they prove to be a real blessing for you.

Oh by the way- there is one thing more expensive than free dogs- a free horse.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the Turkeys - but they are just adorable.

I LOVE the Brindle one! I have a think for Brindle. I would love to put my dogs in with my goats, but I do not think that I could trust the Rott when I am not there. The mastiff yes, as she is scared of the goats, and will lay down in submission when they come near her. She is about 130 pounds at 11 months.
I am going to breed her to a brindle mastiff next fall / winter! I want to keep a brindle pup!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

When ever we see free puppies at the co-op my sister and I beg for one, but my momma always says there is no such thing as a FREE puppy! 

Around here everyone dumps kittens, not dogs so much. 

Great job on the rescue!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, look at those faces!! I wouldn't have passed them up for anything. Sounds like they are getting a great home with you


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

There IS no such thing as a free pet...they all come with responsibilities, which mean $$$$$$$!!!! Lol!!!! Rescues are even more expensive because you never know their history; what kind of handling they have had, what kind of hereditary illnesses they may have, whether they have been vaccinated before someone decided they were no longer 'cute' etc...

I would love to rescue more animals too; however, I don't have enough space for them all. My hubby and I currently rent, so our three kitties (all rescues) and currently three dogs (rescues as well) are enough in our small dwelling! Same with goats, and horses; eventually I hope to be able to rescue more of these as well, but it ain't happening any time soon, because we have to board. I am a sucker for a poor homeless soul! Lol!

Here's our 'newbie'...Scout, is a Dachshund mix that we are currently fostering; not sure if we will keep him or place him yet; for now we are getting him back on his feet, and doing some training as well. He's a sweet boy, so I couldn't imagine who wouldn't want to keep him he's such a cutie.


----------

